# Moving to Portugal



## redwolf (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi everyone.

My wife and I are looking at moving to central Portugal from South Africa within the next 12 months at most. My questions are:

A. What are the laws/duties/restrictions on bringing your personal belongings in.

B. What are the requirements for bringing my dogs (dobermanns) with me?

C. What are the laws/duties/restrictions on bringing my motorcycles with me?

D. If we come for a visit, say January, can we apply for residence visas/permits?

Although we have been in Africa for more than 30 years, we are both from the UK, so have EU (British) passports.

All help appreciated


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

A,C do a search on site they've all been answered in depth very recently
Pay particular attention to A

B Dobermans must be chipped and registered with your local Junta, I think in public must be muzzled? presume import same as EU so will reguire pet passports, chipping, rabies and entering through a designated point.

D no, as your UK nationals with British Passports, you can freely move throughout EU, when you make the move to Portugal you can stay as visitors for 3 months, if longer then you must Register your Residence by the 4 month, nothing to stop you Registering on arrival.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Out of interest this 3 months as a visitor, can you leave Portugal for a weekend and return and thus have another three months without registering or is the 3 month rule within 12 months irrespective of any leave from the country?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You need to compile a list of belongings and take it (in person) to the PT high Commission (and pay a small fee) before you leave and get a document from them in exchange if you want to import tax free. ..... the list (from our experience) doesn't have to be super detailed. Just things like 10 x boxes of books, 5 x boxes of kitchen equipment etc. 

That said, Tony Charlton who came from Bots & posts here (I think) was allowed to import tax free without that paperwork...... but as far as I know, there's not a PT high commission in Bots.

Don't know about parrots and get an idea they might be complicated to import but the dogs will need all their jabs and proof of such and also rabies jabs and stipulated time periods after the jabs etc. We used a company called Petwings. They weren't the cheapest price we had but their service was tip top and I'd have no hesitation in using them again.


----------



## redwolf (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks travellingman, will check to see if there is one in CT when I get back, presently in Indonesia on business. CT has a large Portugese community, so there may be an embassy or something


----------



## redwolf (Sep 13, 2012)

Once again, thanks canoeman, will do a full search and check. Dogs chipped, injected and had blood tests


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

oronero said:


> Out of interest this 3 months as a visitor, can you leave Portugal for a weekend and return and thus have another three months without registering or is the 3 month rule within 12 months irrespective of any leave from the country?


Yes and no, it's not quite as straightforward as that and depends on a few different things, but basically no, and no different to people who think taking their UK registered Car out of Portugal for a weekend gives them another 183 days.

1. What your country of Residence requirements are to retain residency?
2. Portugal could consider you a *Tax resident* if you owned property here at end Dec and spent more than 183 days in Portugal in any 12 month period cumulative or not


----------

